# لمن لديه جديد فى ndt



## على زين ا (18 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*
* إلى الاخوة الزملاء الاعزاء ياريت نكمل مع بعض ونسعى فى الحصول على أى معلومة جديدة بخيوي ndt لأن الموضوع شيق وممتع علاوة على مايدره من دخل المهم ​*
* أنا بطلب من الاخوة الافاضل يخدو بإيد إخواتهم من أمثالى ( بكالوريوس السنة دى ) وحابب الموضوع لك نفسى فى كذا سؤال ​*
* 1 فين أخد الكورسات ( أنا أخر شهرين باقين لى إن شاء الله هندسة الازهر تعدين ) ​*
* 2- أنا سمعت عن أماكن كتير فأيهم أحسن وأفضل علاوة على أيهم اقتصادى ​*
* 3- دلوقتى أنا عازم الامر على الكورسات طيب أخد كورسات إيه بالضبط من الطرق الخمسة ​*
* يا ريت يا جماعة بالله عليكم تساعدونى لأننى فى حيرة خصوصا مع دخول الوقت وانتم تعلمون آمال وطموحات الشاب عقب تخرجه مباشرة فياريت دلونى على الطريق الصواب ​*
* أفادكم الله​*​*
*​


----------

